

The India Tablet -Aakash- is here - namank
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/05/indias-35-tablet-is-here-for-real-called-aakash-costs-60/

======
namank
Specs \-------------

Operating system: Android 2.2

Screen: 7″ resistive

Processor: 366 MHz + HD video co-processor

RAM: 256 MB

Flash memory: 2GB + 2GB Micro-SD (expandable up to 32 GB)

USB ports: 2

Network: WiFi (GPRS & 3G options)

